# problem mit cygwin



## caramba12321 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
 Ich habe mir ein SHell geschrieben der auf wget basiert.
 Wenn ich das Script jetzt ausführe sagt er das der Ordner dev/null nicht existiert oder keine datei vorhanden ist.

 der pfad meines cygwin ist c://cygwin also müsste der Pfad von den Ordnern doch c://cygwin/dev/null obwohl ich das erstellt habe geht es imemr noch nicht, er sagt immer noch das der Ordner nicht vorhanden ist.

 Weiss jemand Hilfe?

 Gruss
 Caramba


----------



## deepthroat (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Beschreib bitte erstmal etwas genauer was du überhaupt gemacht hast. Du hast dir bestimmt kein Shell die auf wget basiert geschrieben? 

Ich nehme an, du hast ein Shell-Skript (Bash vermutlich) geschrieben wo du wget aufrufst?! Wie lang ist das Skript, kannst du es posten?

Gruß


----------

